# what is the ranges for progesterone?



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

is there an upper level for progesterone levels during the luteal phase?

I am just wondering if 92 is "too" high or if it means that I might have ovulated 2 eggies?

Please help!

Thanks

Love Bellini xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

There isn't really an "upper" range for progesterone during luteal phase.  As long as your result at 7dpo is at least 30 nmol/l then this indicates ovulation.  Progesterone "peaks" at 7dpo which is ideally when it should be tested ie testing on cd21 assumes ovulation on cd14.

Progesterone levels vary so much month to month and woman to woman that it's difficult to put a "range" on them...some clinics will provide them but doesn't really give that much additional info.

I have naturally high progesterone levels which when tested on natural cycles have been between 61-81 nmol/l & even then consultant said I may be releasing more than 1 egg naturally...the lowest I ever had on natural cycle was 48 nmol/l and that was first natural cycle following an IVF treatment.  I was prescribed clomid several years ago to help boost ie release more eggs.  Scans showed I had 2-3 dominant follicles and when I was tested twice for progesterone levels they were 103 & 105 nmol/l and consultant said this would indicate that I released 2 or 3 eggs.
It's actually been a while since I had my progesterone tested but I'm booked to have it done this month so I'll be really interested to see what it is !  (all my other hormone levels are good despite quite a few IVFs and me being 40).

Some women have higher levels naturally or whilst on clomid so can be indication of more than one egg or just that the egg released was good & healthy.

When you're pg then your progesterone levels are higher because it's this that supports early pregnancy until placenta takes over...once placenta takes over then progesterone levels tend to plateau out.

If your progesterone level was 92 nmol/l then I'd say this indicated a good healthy egg released or possibly 2 eggs released.  I wouldn't say it was anything to worry about or "too high" though.  Obviously I'm not medically qualified so I can only speak from personal experience and what consultants have informed me.

Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Oh thank you!!! I knew I could rely you on for the info (I should have just PM'd you!)  

I am very excited.  (Mind you I was excited last month and BFN).

Here's hoping.  

Good luck with your next round of tx. 

Love Bellini xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

No problem hun 

Yep, it's a good progesterone level so fingers crossed 2 little eggs were there ready and waiting for   and that in a few days time you get that BFP !  

Good luck & take care
Natasha x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi FlossFly

You do need to be aware that different labs and clinics use varying ranges and measurements.

The measurements you've shown are ng/ml and many clinics in UK use nmol/l.  30 nmol/l is approx 10 ng/ml.

The range shown here of 5-20 ng/ml would be approx 15-60 nmol/l and as we know, we're all completely different.  Clinics in UK normally look for a level of over 30 nmol/l to indicate ovulation and I've had on natural cycles levels of 81 nmol/l which is completely normal but on some rnages would show I was over the "normal" level whereas it just means I may release more than one egg or I naturally have high levels (even higher when I was on clomid to boost & released more eggs !  ).

If you're in 2ww then in theory, yes it would be first trimester but these levels on this table only relate to if you were definitely pregnant (ie embryo had implanted). Whilst these would be approximate ranges, some women may find that they are pregnant with a progesterone level that is lower than someone who isn't pregnant...this is why progesterone isn't used to determine pregnancy.

These "tables" are useful but when on medication they don't always give a clear picture.

Hope that helps 

Good luck  
Natasha


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

I had a prog test on round 2 Clomid, Bellini - it was 108.  
The first round of Clomid I had, I was scanned on CD12 - I had 2 good follies.  When I spoke to my clinic about the prog result being so high, they checked my records and said it was more than likely I release 2 eggs on a cycle as opposed to the usual 1. Nurse said anything above 40 is classed as 'high' and 108 is excellent.. she said anything above 40 is great!


----------

